# En direct de chez Simon Act 2 !!!



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Ben voila... on est chez simon... L'act deux commence maintenant !!!

Merci de bien vouloir éteindre vos cigarettes et d'observer les sorties de secours !

Bref... alors sont present, Jean-Imarc et son iBook, Manu alias mixmac avec sont TI, simon avec son G4 posé dans la cusine ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), richhy (qui devrait arriver d'ici peu) avec son TI et enfin moi avec mon TI.

Que la fete commence !!!


----------



## tomtom (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Que la fete commence !!!



z'avez accroché les lampions?


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> z'avez accroché les lampions?



La lumière des Mac suffit pour le moment


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> La lumière des Mac suffit pour le moment



Ptit malin tu ferais mieux de dire à tout le monde que tu vas manger un petit pot "pomme kiwi" amener par Jean-iMarc


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Ptit malin tu ferais mieux de dire à tout le monde que tu vas manger un petit pot "pomme kiwi" amener par Jean-iMarc



Mais heu.... chut toi....

PS : c'est pas mauvais


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Pour ceux qui ont raté le premier épisode  En direct de la maison de Simon








 vous êtes obligés de tout lire avant de venir ici


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Miam... il était bon ce petit pot


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

Aller Simon va chercher le grill 8)


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

> Aller Simon va chercher le grill 8)



Ouais on a faim nous !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Mais non, t'as plus faim, t'as mangé ton petit pot ...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, t'as plus faim, t'as mangé ton petit pot ...



Faut que tu aille m'en chercher une palette... car un petit pot ca me vas !!!


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Faut que tu aille m'en chercher une palette... car un petit pot ca me vas !!!



Cool y aura + de brochettes de dinde pour moi


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

> Cool y aura + de brochettes de dinde pour moi



Alors tu auras pas de salades de pates !


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

pas cool pour lui...

vous croyer qu'on va le chercher ???


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Y a plus qu'à aller chercher Ricchy ... il s'est transformé en pieton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais avant il faut que je sorte le saucisson pour Greg, en plus le vent nous ramène les cendres du barbec sur les ordis.

L'organisation suisse, c'est plus ce que c'était ....


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

J'ai FAIM !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Bon aller...
faut pas 3 heure non plus pour aller chercher richhy...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Ricchy est parmis nous


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Ouais, mais il n'y a pas d'Ice.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais il n'y a pas d'Ice.



Pas grave, il y a des bières


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais il n'y a pas d'Ice.



Ben ouais elles ont toutes fondues


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Ricchy est parmis nous



LE grand Richy c'est fait volé son scotter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors faut qu'il y marche encore et encore et encore


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

il est abonné a la RATP ?


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est abonné a la RATP ?



nan... c'est TL ici... http://www.t-l.ch


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Trop fort, quand le bus est plein, ils mettent une remorque, et c'est reparti ....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

La puce est là !!!!!!


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est abonné a la RATP ?



RATP veut dire Rentre Avec Tes Pieds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous conprendrez a apple expo


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> La puce est là !!!!!!



Allez... un message de la puce...

Bonsoir les amis... amusez-vous bien... Pour moi c'est plutôt _en direct du boulot_...


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> La puce est là !!!!!!



'tension les nuits sont fraiche !


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> RATP veut dire Rentre Avec Tes Pieds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolol... J'ai pas eu ce probleme la derniere fois !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin si, a la soirée mac osX de macstudent... mais on a attendu chez BenR jusqu'a 6heure du mat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon bref, la puce ne trouve plus son mot de passe


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Attention... pret pour le 4ème post de la puce ???


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> lolol... J'ai pas eu ce probleme la derniere fois !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



control alt sup ?


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Elle tape sur le clavier.... (a deux doigts)...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

elle cherche les smiles...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Bientot le clique sur poster !!


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Allez... un message de la puce...



Bon 4eme message depuis une centaine d'année et donc ce soir j'ai le privilège de vous dire un grand COUCOU depuis la soirée de fou chez Simon!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

> Bon 4eme message depuis une centaine d'année et donc ce soir j'ai le privilège de vous dire un grand COUCOU depuis la soirée de fou chez Simon!!!



Ahhhh... elle a réussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Félicitation pour ce 4ème post


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

> Bon 4eme message depuis une centaine d'année et donc ce soir j'ai le privilège de vous dire un grand COUCOU depuis la soirée de fou chez Simon!!!



Bonsoir la puce!


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Bientot le clique sur poster !!



j'ai l'inpression qu'il y a un ne je sait quoi de matchime !


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'inpression qu'il y a un ne je sait quoi de matchime !



Pas du tout....


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout....



c'était juste un impression !


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'était juste un impression !



ca pouvais pas être autre chose


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

mais sinon n'oublier pas de jeter les cadavres


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

> Bon 4eme message depuis une centaine d'année et donc ce soir j'ai le privilège de vous dire un grand COUCOU depuis la soirée de fou chez Simon!!!




On doit le prendre comment "soirée de fou" ????


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> On doit le prendre comment "soirée de fou" ????



Heu... ouais c'est vrais ca... alors ???


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Au secours, Greg fait le DJ


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Au secours, Greg fait le DJ



DJ Bobo on the mix


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Au secours, Greg fait le DJ



Tubes du Grenier pouwwaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

Help venez m'aider!!! Y Zont complètement perdu la maitrise de la situation si toute fois on peut dire qu'ils l' ont eu un jour!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

> Help venez m'aider!!! Y Zont complètement perdu la maitrise de la situation si toute fois on peut dire qu'ils l' ont eu un jour!!!



Tu es en train de perdre le controle toi aussi


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Tubes du Grenier pouwwaaaaaaaaaaaa



je crains le pire


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

> Help venez m'aider!!! Y Zont complètement perdu la maitrise de la situation si toute fois on peut dire qu'ils l' ont eu un jour!!!



achette un mackie ça aide


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Tu es en train de perdre le controle toi aussi



mais ferme cette fenetre


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je crains le pire



Mais non mais non... le pire ca serra quand on va etre bourré et qu'on va chanter comme des manches !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais ferme cette fenetre



J'y arrive pas


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non... le pire ca serra quand on va etre bourré et qu'on va chanter comme des manches !!!



si seulement tu savait chanter


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si seulement tu savait chanter



Ben j'ai un peu de peine... mais c'est pas si térrible que ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Si ??  

PS : De toutes manière, c'est de famille


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai un peu de peine... mais c'est pas si térrible que ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du devrait prendre des cours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et moi aussi


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> du devrait prendre des cours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca ce soigne pas....


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

on va bientôt s'endormir avec la musique......ZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

> on va bientôt s'endormir avec la musique......ZZzzzzzzzzzzz



bouge pas... j'vais te reveiller


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> ca ce soigne pas....



_La musssssiqqqqquuuuue, oui la musssssssiqqqquuuueeee !!!_


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> bouge pas... j'vais te reveiller




c'est qui qu'a peter ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)




----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui qu'a peter ?



Simon.... J'ai entendu


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui qu'a peter ?



Ricchy est outré !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

>



Ca c'est de la réponse


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Simon.... J'ai entendu



et tu as senti ?


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est de la réponse



non c'est une smgite !


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Simon.... J'ai entendu



ouais moi aussi!!Mais avec les bieère et toutes les saucisses qui zon avalé on sent plus la différence!!!

faut que jâille dormir moi ça va plus du tout....


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et tu as senti ?



Tout le monde est par terre.... je sais pas a koi ils jouent


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non c'est une smgite !



C'est grave docteur ???


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

Eh mais j'ai encore moins de messages que la Puce


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> C'est grave docteur ???



Bouge pas .... Docteur ross arrive !!!


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> C'est grave docteur ???



oui nous allons devoir vous bannir


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde est par terre.... je sais pas a koi ils jouent



ont-ils encore leurs vetements !!


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Tout va bien


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui nous allons devoir vous bannir



Arrghhh  !!!!!!


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ont-ils encore leurs vetements !!



Qui nous ou La Puce


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ont-ils encore leurs vetements !!



Heuuu.... faut que je leurs enlèves ???


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien



attention a ce genre de champignons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aprés on voit des trucs bizarre


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Qui nous ou La Puce



il est minuit c'est bon


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Qui nous ou La Puce


mais biensûr dans vos rêves les plus fous à tous!!!lol


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu.... faut que je leurs enlèves ???



peu être !


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> peu être !



Merde la puce vien de ce reveiller


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Je me soigne


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> peu être !



Non surtout pas on veut pas créer une émeute


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention a ce genre de champignons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La montagne sauvage n'est pas loin, c'est vrai


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Non surtout pas on veut pas créer une émeute



une meute en suisse ? impossible


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Non surtout pas on veut pas créer une émeute



Une émeute a Lausanne ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On peut toujours attendre


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Merde la puce vien de ce reveiller



Ah voilà!!C'est comme ça bein toi tu t'endore!!!T'as vu ées fautes dôrtho ou bien????? Va te recoucher!NA!


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Une émeute a Lausanne ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bizarre on a eu ma même idée


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà!!C'est comme ça bein toi tu t'endore!!!T'as vu ées fautes dôrtho ou bien????? Va te recoucher!NA!


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> La montagne sauvage n'est pas loin, c'est vrai



fait quand même attention a vos marmottes


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bizarre on a eu ma même idée



Nan pas bizzare... c'est réél


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà!!C'est comme ça bein toi tu t'endore!!!T'as vu ées fautes dôrtho ou bien????? Va te recoucher!NA!



elle me dirait pas ça a moi


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Une émeute a Lausanne ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Nan pas bizzare... c'est réél



du calme on a toutes la nuit pour


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait quand même attention a vos marmottes



Et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

>



et puis c'est toujour le moutachu qui gagne


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> du calme on a toutes la nuit pour



tu va te calmer toi... et tout de suite


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

mais non, j'ai toute la nuit


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

>



Note de la direction : Cette image à été trouvé en tapant José bové dans google image...


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis c'est toujour le moutachu qui gagne



Ben si jamais pour la moustache c'est tout bon par là


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Note de la direction : Cette image à été trouvé en tapant José bové dans google image...



et avec google ...     c'est pas ici


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et avec google ...     c'est pas ici



Jamais content toi


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

L'ambiance est à son comble ...


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Jamais content toi



normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis français


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grande guele et jamais content


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> grande guele et jamais content



normal quoi !


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> L'ambiance est à son comble ...



mais qui est qui ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

qui c'est qu'a piqué l'airport de Ricchy ???


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est qu'a piqué l'airport de Ricchy ???



Mais non c'est le scooter à Richy qui est parti


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est qu'a piqué l'airport de Ricchy ???



c'est pas moi j'le jure....


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Beuh makie... t'es plus la '??


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Personne pour le remplacer ?


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais qui est qui ?


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi j'le jure....



Si si je t'ai vu tu l'as déconcentré avec ta musique de DJ Bobo et pis t'es parti avec


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Si si je t'ai vu tu l'as déconcentré avec ta musique de DJ Bobo et pis t'es parti avec



Je t'avais pas dit de le dire...


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Je t'avais pas dit de le dire...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

>



chiwawa


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

ohhh la puce va dormir !!! deja !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> ohhh la puce va dormir !!! deja !!!



Elle va rêver à DJ Bobo ...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Bon ben... personne pour s'amuser avec nous ???


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben... personne pour s'amuser avec nous ???



non ???


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> non ???



Bon ben j'vais flooder tout seul


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'vais flooder tout seul



J'suis obligé j'crois...


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> J'suis obligé j'crois...



mais non c'est pas vrai


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> J'suis obligé j'crois...



personne ne veut m'aider


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)




----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> mais non c'est pas vrai



si c'est vrais


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Faute d'Airport, Ricchy regarde un Tati ...


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Faute d'Airport, Ricchy regarde une Tati ...



Eh Tati est mienne


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

> Eh Tati est mienne


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

> Eh Tati est mienne



Enfin ??


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

>



Je pensais pas à la même personne


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)




----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ??



Heu non pas encore complètement, j'y travaille


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

> Heu non pas encore complètement, j'y travaille



Aller gogogog attaque


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Note de la direction : Cette image à été trouvé en tapant José bové dans google image...



J'ai mieux... 






«Les farines animales: on n'en veut pas!»

Vous vous amusez bien les amis? La nuit risque d'être longue...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mieux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MDR


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Ricchy n'a pas tenu, il abandonne Tati, et se remet à Toshop, en essayant de mettre le truc dans le machin.

Mais il n'a toujours pas d'Airport


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Ricchy n'a pas tenu, il abandonne Tati, et se remet à Toshop, en essayant de mettre le truc dans le machin.



Cool je reprends Tati


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

> Cool je reprends Tati



alors heureux ?


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> alors heureux ?



Ben ouais... mais en fait c'est plus compliqué que ça


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> alors heureux ?



C'est de plus en plus dur, Ricchy cherche son Airport partout.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> C'est de plus en plus dur, Ricchy cherche son Airport partout.



Voila... maitenant.... il veut rentré...


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Voila... maitenant.... il veut rentré...



rentré ?!?!??! dans quoi


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> rentré ?!?!??! dans quoi



Dans la puce ??? heu pardon... tu avais une idée dérrière la tete ???


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Non, Ricchy, c'est pas par là ...


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Dans la puce ??? heu pardon... tu avais une idée dérrière la tete ???




Sauvage tu veux que je parle de la tienne Puce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non mais en plus a cette heure là


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Sauvage tu veux que je parle de la tienne Puce
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou alalal.. l'autre qui monte sur ces grands cheveaux... tu vas redecendre tout de suite...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

et ricchy chercher toujours !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)




----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

Alors heureux sans communication Richy ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Monsieur, t'aurais pas vu le réseau de Ricchy ???


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Bonjour Mr, Ricchy a perdu son Airport.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Je crois que c'est par la


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)




----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

C'était là, pis pouf !, c'est parti !


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)




----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

>



Vas y cherche Ricchy


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Ricchy, j'ai trouvé une antenne AirMorte, ça ira ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)




----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)




----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

- Ricchy : où j'ai bien pus mettre cet Airport .....






- Simon : On va bien le retrouver, t'inquete ...






- Greg : Laissez moi regarder mon film.






-Manu : T'as bien cliqué là ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)




----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Je crois qu'il a oublier de brancher un cable non ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Ricchy est dégouté, il veut s'acheter un PC.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Tu crois qu'il va comprendre ces trucs ???


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Bon ben je crois que Ricchy est un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 désépéré


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Aller hop.... à la morgue


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Pas bcp de monde connecté !!!


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Pas bcp de monde connecté !!!



Heureusement 2 modérateurs pour controler un peu la chose parce que sinon le niveau ne serait pas très élever


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je crois que Ricchy est un
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bon l'infirmière est là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









elle pourra faire dormir notre petit Richy


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement 2 modérateurs pour controler un peu la chose parce que sinon le niveau ne serait pas très élever



Qui plus est, deux accros à macg


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Qui plus est, deux accros à macg




Mais moi j'en ai plus que toi des messages na nanère


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

>




Pourtant la maison est :


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Tu arrêtes avec l'accordéon sur iTunes SVP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non parce que sinon greg tu vas te transformer en :


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Bon on va engager un détective pour fouiller la maison de fond en comple !!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

bon bref... sont passé ou les autres ?


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> bon bref... sont passé ou les autres ?



ricchy vient de partir !


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Plus personne veux discuter ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrêtes avec l'accordéon sur iTunes SVP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ensuite, comme ça, et peut-être même belge.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> ricchy vient de partir !



Oui, il veut tester sa borne airport chez lui.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

ricchy est rentré chez lui... Simon va ce coucher


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Aller... j'vais sur la canapé dormir un petit coup !!!


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Aller... j'vais sur la canapé dormir un petit coup !!!



Canapé ? t'es sûr ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Greg va se faire le dodo ...           (pauv' bête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)




----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

On va finir par tous s'endormir dans un moment:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Bonne nuit Greg, fait de beaux rêves ...................


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

C'est pas tout ça, mais il faut y aller ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Je laisse Manu avec


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Bonne nuit.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

bouahaha salut tout le monde comment ca va ??? bien dormi ?


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Bon 8 pages c'est peu... mais bon... ca va encore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, on est tjr chez Simon la


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Aller... hop un verre de coca et les Wampas.... et tout repart... aller tout le monde ce lève !!!

Non mais...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

hum... ca fais du bien...

Bon simon est debout.... et la puce aussi (elle vas prendre ca douche, je crois que j'vais aller avec), mixmac surf et jean i-marc dors en slipe par terre.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Trop drole j'vous dis


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> h jean i-marc dors en slipe par terre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A... il s'habille...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Hum il passe au toilette...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Hum il passe au toilette...



oups jc'rois qu'il est tombé dans le trou !!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

ahhh ben non.... il sort des toilette et il sent bon... j'comprend pas


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Ils sont bizzare quand meme....


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Un peu trop a mon gout


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

.... pfff c'est malin, j'sais plus ce que j'voulais dire


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> .... pfff c'est malin, j'sais plus ce que j'voulais dire



Rendors toi


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont bizzare quand meme....


Non vous êtes tous des fous:


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Je me rapelle toujours pas....


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> hum... ca fais du bien...
> 
> Bon simon est debout.... et la puce aussi (elle vas prendre ca douche, je crois que j'vais aller avec), mixmac surf et jean i-marc dors en slipe par terre....
> 
> ...



suis un peu lent ce matin, sauvage ça pas non !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Aller... hop un verre de coca et les Wampas.... et tout repart... aller tout le monde ce lève !!!
> 
> Non mais...



Moi, j'ai eu droit à un café made by La Puce ...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Non vous êtes tous des fous:



toi encore plus.... Toi tu étais a 4 pates a chercher un signal airport


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

Je suis comme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je prépare ma vengeance.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> suis un peu lent ce matin, sauvage ça pas non !!!!!!!!!



quand meme... je l'attend celle la... Mais t'es vraiment lent... et mal reveillé... sous la douche !!!

PS : Jean i-marc fait des découvertes... ben vi, le meme textes est afficher chez lui que chez simon... Bravo


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> suis un peu lent ce matin, sauvage ça pas non !!!!!!!!!




reveiller pas je suis très bien, mais va ça dormi bien chaudemement un peu........


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai eu droit à un café made by La Puce ...


Revenez me chercher, j'en veux un. 
Siiiiiiiimooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn allez viens vite.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> reveiller pas je suis très bien, mais va ça dormi bien chaudemement un peu........



dis moi que tu la fait exprès stp....


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Revenez me chercher, j'en veux un.
> Siiiiiiiimooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn allez viens vite.



Et ben non


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

GREG !

La Puce prend sa douche !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> GREG !
> 
> La Puce prend sa douche !!!



merde merde merde.....


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Revenez me chercher, j'en veux un.
> Siiiiiiiimooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn allez viens vite.



Et en plus maintenant on va avoir droit a ça :


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Revenez me chercher, j'en veux un.
> Siiiiiiiimooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn allez viens vite.



A oui... on va aussi avoir droit a des pains au chocolats.... mais pas fait par la puce.... elle vas les chercher !!!! Merci la puce !


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Et ben non


Tu auras droit qu'à ton ptit lait ce matin.




Fini la bière...


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus maintenant on va avoir droit a ça :



PS: ce n'est que la portion de Jean-iMarc


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Revenez me chercher, j'en veux un.
> Siiiiiiiimooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn allez viens vite.



Qu'est tou donnes en échange ?!?!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras droit qu'à ton ptit lait ce matin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tien je te donnais un ans en plus


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est tou donnes en échange ?!?!



ben tu veux qu'il nous donne koi ??? Il a deja pas de signal airport chez toi...

ahahahha le pauvre


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> PS: ce n'est que la portion de Jean-iMarc



Bein quoi ???


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Bein quoi ???



Pt'ain ce gros tuyaux !


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> ben tu veux qu'il nous donne koi ??? Il a deja pas de signal airport chez toi...
> 
> ahahahha le pauvre



Son scooter....


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Son scooter....



Parle pas de ca... après il va ce douter que c'est moi qui lui est taxé cette nuit....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Son scooter....



Mais non, il s'est envolé.


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)




----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus maintenant on va avoir droit a ça :


C pas grave moi j'ai mes ptites baguettes à mettre au four, et ce sera très bon...
Et je me ferai un chtit café avec ce sera pile poil.


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)




----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Ahhhh la puce revien... ricchy... cours, tu en a pas pour longtemps a pieds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MDR


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

mixmac a dit:
			
		

>


Voilà ce qui risque d'arriver à celui qui à piqué mon scoot:


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> C pas grave moi j'ai mes ptites baguettes à mettre au four, et ce sera très bon...
> Et je me ferai un chtit café avec ce sera pile poil.



Zut elle a amené de la choucroute pour toi Ricchy


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Zut elle a amené de la choucroute pour toi Ricchy



et bonne appetit bien sur


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> et bonne appetit bien sur


Bande d'abruti.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Bande d'abruti.



C'est toi qui a pas trouvé de signal....


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

Bonjour à tous!!! La maison est sans dessus dessous mais eux y continuent à se marrer devant leurs écrans et à manger le petit déjeuner... ahlalalala y sont fous ces macgénérateur!!!


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui a pas trouvé de signal....


celui là ?


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Heu ricchy.... On as plus de croissant ni de pains au chocolats... Tu veux pas venir avec tout ca ??


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Bande d'abruti.



Simon en passant par la Puce:


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

> ahlalalala y sont fous ces macgénérateur!!!



Salut la Puce, c'est macqueue qui faut dire macqueue.
M'aaaah queuuuuuuue
Ma quoi c'est vrai.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!!! La maison est sans dessus dessous mais eux y continuent à se marrer devant leurs écrans et à manger le petit déjeuner... ahlalalala y sont fous ces macgénérateur!!!




macgénérateur ???


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Non celui la :


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Heu ricchy.... On as plus de croissant ni de pains au chocolats... Tu veux pas venir avec tout ca ??


Va te faire... 
Moi je viens de sortir de mon four mes chtites baguettes toutes croustillante. Et t'en aura pas.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Va te faire...
> Moi je viens de sortir de mon four mes chtites baguettes toutes croustillante. Et t'en aura pas.



M'en fou.... nous on est 5 et toi t'es tout seul


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Non celui la :


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Salut la Puce, c'est macqueue qui faut dire macqueue.
> M'aaaah queuuuuuuue
> Ma quoi c'est vrai.



Je saurai pour la prochaine fois! Mais macgénérateur ça sonne mieux et c'est moins polisson!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

LaPuce a dit:
			
		

> Je saurai pour la prochaine fois! Mais macgénérateur ça sonne mieux et c'est moins polisson!!!



c'est plus poétique aussi


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Va te faire...
> Moi je viens de sortir de mon four mes chtites baguettes toutes croustillante. Et t'en aura pas.


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

Avec toutes ces conneries je sais plus ce que je voulais chercher sur MacG. 
Fait chier...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

>



Pas tant que ca


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Va te faire...
> Moi je viens de sortir de mon four mes chtites baguettes toutes croustillante. Et t'en aura pas.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

>



et voila ce que ca donne


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

>


Me reste plus qu'à faire un chtit café.
Et je vais chercher la voisine d'en face.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Me reste plus qu'à faire un chtit café.
> Et je vais chercher la voisine d'en face.



c'est celle a droite ??


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> et voila ce que ca donne



t'aurais du éteindre le four


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais du éteindre le four



Merde... c'etais ca l'odeur ??? Oupssssssss


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> c'est celle a droite ??


Oui à droite du gars sur la photo.


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai eu droit à un café made by La Puce ...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Oui à droite du gars sur la photo.



Donc on la(e) vois pas


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Merde... c'etais ca l'odeur ??? Oupssssssss


Chez moi y en a une bonne, alors je vous quitte 5, je vais manger à table, et pas sur mon Titi, comme vs l'avez certainement fait.


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)




----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi y en a une bonne, alors je vous quitte 5, je vais manger à table, et pas sur mon Titi, comme vs l'avez certainement fait.



toi aussi tu la fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu t'en rappel plus ? tu étais trop


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Vous êtes morts les gars ???


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Yououououou


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

vous vous êtes de nouveau endormi ?


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Non pas la ??


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

alllllo


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Nan ??? bon ben il me rest plus qu'a me suicider....


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

Et après on gueule sur l'Ultraflood


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Nan ??? bon ben il me rest plus qu'a me suicider....



Je sais pas trop pkoi mais bon...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> alllllo


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et après on gueule sur l'Ultraflood



toi attention....

PS : Ca dure meme pas 24 heure


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

>



ahhhh ben fallais juste laissé sonné.... ouffff


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh ben fallais juste laissé sonné.... ouffff



C'est pour un problème...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

vous voulez pas me repondre ???


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Attention... j'vais m'enerver...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour un problème...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

>




ahhhh enfin... j'aime pas trop la musique au tel..


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

veuillez patienter, un conseiler va vous répondre...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Aller c'est ma tounrée


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> PS : Ca dure meme pas 24 heure


Et il en reste combien alors (désolé, j'ai pas suivi depuis le début).


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et il en reste combien alors (désolé, j'ai pas suivi depuis le début).



ben on a commencer à 20 heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 lol
Mais ca va ce finir avant


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Bon moi j'vais arreter maintenant.... j'en ai marre.. et j'ai chaud au main !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Aller c'est ma tounrée


3 000 messages, bravo


----------



## ricchy (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi j'vais arreter maintenant.... j'en ai marre.. et j'ai chaud au main !!!


Ptite frappe.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> ben on a commencer à 20 heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, notre secétaire à pris sa 1/2 journée cet après midi.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> ben on a commencer à 20 heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon la dernière _maison de Simon_ avait tenu plusieurs mois avant d'être fermée...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Oui, notre secétaire à pris sa 1/2 journée cet après midi.



c'est pour ca qu'elle repond pas ce matin ??


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi j'vais arreter maintenant.... j'en ai marre.. et j'ai chaud au main !!!



Pas étonnant, t'as déjà floodé 130 fois dans ce post depuis hier.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

En plus, on ne sait plus où les mettre tout ces posts.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas étonnant, t'as déjà floodé 130 fois dans ce post depuis hier.



tu as compter ?


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon la dernière _maison de Simon_ avait tenu plusieurs mois avant d'être fermée...



elle est pas encore fermée


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> tu as compter ?



Non, il a envoyé ses experts.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Non, il a envoyé ses experts.



Huhuhuh je les ai pas vu eu !! sont ou ?? dans ton slip ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Non, il a envoyé ses experts.


Ben, et les autres ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sont ou les autres ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y avait quand-même pas 90 % de malades le jour de la photo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










enfin bon, plus simple, suffit d'aller sur la page communauté.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben, et les autres ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils étaient en congé.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> enfin bon, plus simple, suffit d'aller sur la page communauté.



Je ne connaisait pas... enfin j'y ai jamais fait gaffe


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Ils étaient en congé.



Merde... il utilise des enfants


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Ils étaient en congé.



Je tiens à préciser que cette photo est parue dans la presse ( l'article ), et que ce que vous croyez n'est qu'un appeau.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Si si ...


----------



## LaPuce (9 Août 2003)

Au niveau expert on a ça sous la main si jamais


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

J'oublie chaque fois de me delloguer alors je fais augmenter le nb de post de la Puce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 faudrait que je pense à moi un peu


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Heureusement que Greg et Jean-iMarc se sont proposé pour faire la vaisselle:


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que Greg et Jean-iMarc se sont proposé pour faire la vaisselle:



J'vais donner un petit qqch a la puce...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

J'dois y aller là, salut ...


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> J'vais donner un petit qqch a la puce...



Et arrêtes de t'en mettre partout avec ton petit pot dans le biberon


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> J'dois y aller là, salut ...



Mais non part pas


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Et arrêtes de t'en mettre partout avec ton petit pot dans le biberon



j'suis pas mignon ?


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> J'dois y aller là, salut ...



En plus vu ta voiture tu vas pas aller loin


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> J'dois y aller là, salut ...



Adieu l'ami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à 1 d'ces 4 !


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> En plus vu ta voiture tu vas pas aller loin



qqun peux l'aider a pousser ??


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> En plus vu ta voiture tu vas pas aller loin



Bein quoi, elle n'est pas bien ???

Sinon, j'ai trouvé ça sous l'évier.






Allez Greg, enfile tes


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Allez Greg, enfile tes



Chuttt... la puce fait la vaiselle... on a rien demander... tu peux rester


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> qqun peux l'aider a pousser ??




Si tu continues tu vas avoir un compte chez Bledina toi : http://www.bledina.com

on sait tous que tu adores ces petits pot pomme-kiwi


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Simon l'a bien drivé.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Simon l'a bien drivé.



meuh heu... non... suis pas d'accors !!!


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Si tu continues tu vas avoir un compte chez Bledina toi : http://www.bledina.com
> 
> on sait tous que tu adores ces petits pot pomme-kiwi



La preuve:


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> La preuve:



Un modo... vite svp... virer ca


----------



## simon (9 Août 2003)

Une question pour les autres membres du forums:


Comment fait-on pour virer "gentillement" 2 accors à MacG de sa maison ???


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> meuh heu... non... suis pas d'accors !!!



C'est un vrai petit


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Une question pour les autres membres du forums:
> 
> 
> Comment fait-on pour virer "gentillement" 2 accors à MacG de sa maison ???



Tu les virent pas... ils sont bien ou ils sont


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Pourtant on est gentils.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Août 2003)

Bon, allez, à plus tard, ils nous mettent dehors, Simon est vers le disjoncteur, et va nous couper le courant.


----------



## mixmac (9 Août 2003)

Coucou à vous depuis chez moa


----------



## Jean-iMarc (10 Août 2003)




----------



## gjouvenat (10 Août 2003)

Voila je suis rentré à mon tours.... (je suis aller faire un peu de shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

C'étais bien sympa en tout cas cette soiré/nuit/matinlée/midi


----------



## simon (10 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Voila je suis rentré à mon tours.... (je suis aller faire un peu de shopping
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coucou chui chez la puce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si jamais pour Greg on a enfin réussit a restarter le serveur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ptit problème de disque à première vue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vais régler ça lundi matin


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Si jamais pour Greg on a enfin réussit a restarter le serveur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'espère que tout ira bien


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2003)

Vous avez au moins fait des photos de cette soirée, nuit, matinée?


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez au moins fait des photos de cette soirée, nuit, matinée?



deux ou trois !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben je pars en vacances !!!
A++ tout les gens


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> deux ou trois !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, elles sont où?


----------



## simon (11 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah, elles sont où?



Elles vont arriver


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Août 2003)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Elles vont arriver



Elles viennent à pieds ??


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

elles sont ou les photos ?


----------



## ricchy (18 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elles sont ou les photos ?


Si c'est moi qui les avaient réalisées, elles seraient déjà sur le site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors Simon, tu les posts ces tophs. ???
Heureusement je suis pas dessus.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Elles viennent à pieds ??



... par la Chine avec Richy.


----------



## ricchy (18 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... par la Chine avec Richy.


Je suis rentré depuis fin avril.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Août 2003)

richy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis rentré depuis fin avril.



Elles sont où alors ???


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont où alors ???



Elles sont peut-être pas montrables... Enfin ceux qui y étaient doivent savoir...


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont où alors ???



Je suis pas sur que je veux les voir moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Comment vas ton serveur simon ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (21 Août 2003)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas sur que je veux les voir moi



Pomme-kiwi ???


----------



## gjouvenat (21 Août 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Pomme-kiwi ???











Tien je m'en suis acheter d'ailleur.. j'vais me prendre un


----------



## Jean-iMarc (22 Août 2003)

miam, scronch, slurp !!!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2003)

Vous vous êtes au moins occupé de *ça* chez Simon?


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous êtes au moins occupé de *ça* chez Simon?



On y a penser... mais on c'est dit que ca ferais mauvais.... Il va y avoir une opération commando chez elle un de ces neuf


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

et les photos ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et les photos ?



Toujours rien?


----------

